# Game of Thrones: Offizieller Trailer für Staffel 8 ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Offizieller Trailer für Staffel 8 ist da*

						In der Nacht zum 15. April werden Fans von Game of Thrones hierzulande die erste Folge der 8. Staffel sehen können und mittlerweile hat HBO den offiziellen Trailer für das große Finale der Serie veröffentlicht, der schon mal einen Vorgeschmack liefert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Offizieller Trailer für Staffel 8 ist da*


----------

